# Was I in the wrong?



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

So over the long weekend, I'am sitting in my truck watching a field with about 200 or 300 geese and about half as many mallards in it that I just got permission to hunt the next day. After a little bit almost half the geese get up and I watch them with my binos to see where they go. To my amazement they fly over to this little pond right off a road. This pond is only 30 yards across and surrounded on all sides by high cattails and Fragmites, it's nothing to sneak up on anything sitting on it and blast it. Anything that lands there is constantly harassed by jump shooters. I have never seen anything more than a few ducks on this pond before let alone a hundred or so geese. So I drive over to make sure thats where they landed. Sure enough you couldn't fit another goose on that pond. I'am sitting there watching them and sure enough a truck with 4 people in it drive by. They slow down by the pond, they go down the road and turn around then drive by it again. They do this about 3 times. I know what they're thinking. Finally they go for it. They drive down this dirt road that will take them kind of close to the pond and an easy sneak to the slaughter. So when they go down the dirt road and get out of sight, I make my move. I jump out of my truck jump the fence and run to the pond and spook the geese off of it. I run back to my truck and get in. After a few minutes here they come sneaking up to the pond. They stop at the bottom of the dam and make their final plan. I'am sure they would of noticed that the pond was now silent, but no, they rush in for the slaughter and nothing is there. Its a good thing to because the direction they came on the pond, they would of been shooting right at my truck. 

Was I in the wrong for doing that? Keep in mind if I was a back shooter, I would of blasted those geese before those guys ever saw them.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Something about this scenario rubs me wrong. Its not what you did I would have laughed my butt off. What they did reminds me a bit to much of road hunters during the deer hunt and I can't stand that. The fact that they drove passed more than once makes me think they questioned the ethics or legality of what they were doing, and in my mind if you question it you don't do it. I'm all for a good jump shoot but but I think a little work to earn the birds is in order like a mile or so walk to get there.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Just your typical fellow Utah hunter. If I can't have it, neither can you.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

You might want to remember what comes around goes around. You were the first one there but you had no intent of shooting them so you should have let them go at them. I think its situations like these that makes a lot of hunters look real bad. I say you were in the wrong.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Afishnado said:


> Just your typical fellow Utah hunter. If I can't have it, neither can you.


Actually a typical Utah hunter would of rushed in for the senseless slaughter. I could of had it, but didn't want it. I patiently waited for the next day to have my fun in the field.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Blackdog,
Upon reading your post I thought that you were very immature in your actions and then you made me certain of it by asking for people's opinions and responding in yet even a more immature manner to such a reaction:



blackdog said:


> Afishnado said:
> 
> 
> > Just your typical fellow Utah hunter. If I can't have it, neither can you.
> ...


Pretty lame brother, pathetic actually.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Did you only do it becuase you were coming back in the morning and you didnt want them to spoil your hunt? 

Or did you do it just to be a dick? if it would have been me going for some geese and some Ahole scared them off

I would have done my best to go over and have words with whoever intentionally scared them away. 

VERY NOT COOL!


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I think that what you did was unethical. If those guys had shot those geese it would not have affected your hunt in the field. Keep in mind not everyone has permission to hunt a field full of geese. I suppose if you had done it just to screw with someone I would feel better about it. Yet, you did it because you felt that just because they were going to be successful in there ambush it was somehow unethical. I definitely rubs me the wrong way. However, I do admire your fortitude to post the story of your actions. I believe it is important as a hunting community that we discuss situations like these. I hope you will let some other hunters have there own success next time.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you did what you felt you had to do in order to even have a chance at seeing then geese anywhere near that pond again in the near future. Screw everyones opinions! Did they have permission to hunt the pond cause it sounds like they had to drive by a few times to get up the balls to even try and jump them geese. If they did not have permission this is what is causing the land owners to get pissed and say no to everyone. So maybe next time drive down and ask them if they have permission and if they dont they will drive away so you dont have to do things like you did. Geese are very spooky this time of year and you may have screwed yourself as well by spooking them, when they feel pressured they dont tend to come back. If the pond was some part of the permission you had to hunt shot them the next time so you get yours!


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Could it be that they drove by several times to decide on the BEST approach?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Firstarrow said:


> Could it be that they drove by several times to decide on the BEST approach?


That was what I was thinking. _(O)_

balckdog, I think you acted like a punk. You did NOT chase off those geese for any other reason than pure selfishness! JMHO!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You think they would have heard them taking off. Yea I would have asked them if they got permission and if tehy dont then you could have told them they cant be on there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess my first question would be.... how did *your* hunt go? :lol: I don't know what to think about you scaring off the geese..... I guess if it gets hit all the time by jumpshooters, then its probably a legal place and you might have just hosed these guys on their only opportunity for a goose this year or maybe even ever and that kinda sucks for them. Road hunting blows though, whether its ducks, deer or anything else. I agree with what truemule said, for what thats worth. 8) I probably wouldn't have spooked the geese, probably just shook my head and then walked over to see what they wound up with.... or to help them figure out just how to get the geese they just shot that landed in the middle of the pond thats over chest deep.... :lol: Did they have a dog, waders or any of that or were they in jeans, flannel shirts and boots? :?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Blackdog you did what is right. Backshooting is gay and all those that hunt that way shouldn't even call themselves hunters. If the birds aren't decoying they shouldn't be shot. I would have done the same thing. These backshooters are ruining our sport!









Just joking guys! 

I don't think you should have done that Blackdog. If it was a pond that is publicly accessable they should have been able to have a crack at the geese. I know how you feel though. I have a field that I thought I was the only person with permission to hunt and this morning I drove past to check on the geese, I saw two guys set up in it. I have been watching 80+ geese and 100+ ducks hit that field for almost a week. I was saving it for Saturday so I could take a 13 year old kid out for a good goose hunt. My first thought when I saw them was "how could I get the geese just flustered enough to not come here today but have them back in here Saturday?" But ultimately I realized they have permisssion to be there so this is just going to have to be a lesson learned. I don't blame you for what you did but it probably wasn't the best decision IMO.


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

What’s the difference with Blackdog scaring game away and some one from PETA doing the same?


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hunt1Fish2 said:


> What's the difference with Blackdog scaring game away and some one from PETA doing the same?


GREED

I am not saying that the thought of doing the same thing wouldn't cross my mind. I just wouldn't figure it to be my right to do what Blackdog did.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

During archery deer season a couple of years ago, I was driving back to camp after the morning hunt and saw a herd of deer down through these trees. I drove by three or four time trying to decide if there was a buck in this herd. After doing so I decided it was just a bunch of does so I pulled over to the side of the road to glass and watch them. Three four wheelers drove by, saw that I was a hunter and glassing this herd, turned around pulled over right in front of my truck and reved their engines yelled at the deer. I was not even planning on shooting one of those deer and yet some A-hole decided to scare them off. I have been on the other side of this and lets just say I would be one mad dude after you did this to me and I was really trying to get a shot. I would have made sure you got a peice of my mind. Jump shooting is another legal hunting form as well and should be givin the same chance. You did what you did and you can't change it now.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunt1Fish2 said:


> What's the difference with Blackdog scaring game away and some one from PETA doing the same?


One is scaring off the geese so they can die of old age and one scared off the birds so he could help insure they wouldn't make it to old age the next day. :lol:


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

Pretty weak, not everybody has $5,000+ for a 12 dozen decoy setup and an enclosed trailer to carry it all.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Hunt1Fish2 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference with Blackdog scaring game away and some one from PETA doing the same?
> ...


But, *BOTH* are *WRONG*. :?

I have probably killed more ducks/geese by jump shooting them off ponds/canals/sloughs/rivers than over decoys. It is neither illegal nor unethical. If you enjoy sitting in a field full of dekes, good for you, but to assume that is how everyone should hunt is nonsensical.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

This sounds a lot like hunter harassment. Not only was it unethical, but illegal as well. But on the positive side, it will get you some brownie points with the Humane Society and PETA.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

should went over to them and asked if you could join them.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Bart what the hell are you doing in the sky carp forum anyways???

Totally wrong what ya did. 
If hunting the pond is legal, they have just as much right to catch a little good luck as the next guy.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess I was in the wrong. Believe it or not I really felt guilty after I did it. Thats why I posted this knowing I would get slammed. The pond is on private property and is not posted but doesn't have to be in this particular state. I'am sure they didn't have permission but neither did I to jump the fence to scare them off. For what its worth I won't do that again.



Kirklan said:


> Pretty weak, not everybody has $5,000+ for a 12 dozen decoy setup and an enclosed trailer to carry it all.


Me neither, 2 dozen full bodies, 2 dozen shells and 3 dozen Mallard shells make up my field arsonal and no trailer either.

And my field hunt the next day went according to plan, I love it when a plan comes through. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Blackdog, I wouldn't sweat it. Next time, take your shotgun, kill some geese and then you'd be getting compliments on your pictures instead of a hard time about shortstopping some road hunters. 8) Glad your hunt went according to plan.


----------



## bnatt (Sep 17, 2007)

I think everybody on here is kidding themselves if the thought of scaring off the geese doesn't cross your mind at that point, but to actually go through with it is where the problem lies. Shame on you for doing it, good for you in admitting your faults and recognizing it was a foolish thing to do. In life we live and learn and next time any of us are put in that situation I hope we have learned what not to do.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

blackdog said:


> The pond is on private property and is not posted but doesn't have to be in this particular state. I'am sure they didn't have permission but neither did I to jump the fence to scare them off.


actually they didn't need permission. This is how it is defined in the proclamation.

Private lands: You must obtain written permission from the landowner or an authorized representative of the landowner to enter upon privately owned land that is cultivated or properly posted.
"Cultivated land" means land that is readily identifiable
as: 1) land whose soil is loosened or broken up for the raising of crops; 2) land used for the raising of crops; or 3) pasturage that is artificially irrigated.

So unless it was posted then they didnt need permission.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Black dog, You were absolutely in the wrong! 
Ethical questions aside, If they were legally entering on the land where the pond is located, you are guilty of a class C misdemeanor - an arrestable offense!

I would certainly consider your actions carefully, they may earn you a tour of the local pokey.

--------------------------
*UCA 23-20-29.5. Interference with hunters or hunting activity -- Prosecution under criminal code.* 
A person who intentionally interferes with a person who is licensed and taking wildlife legally under the provision of Title 23, Chapter 19, or disrupts an activity involving a legal hunt, trapping, falconry, or predator control may be charged with a violation under Section 76-9-102 if that interference or disruption constitutes a violation under Section 76-9-102.

-------------------------
*UCA 76-9-102. Disorderly conduct.* 
(1) A person is guilty of disorderly conduct if:
(a) he refuses to comply with the lawful order of the police to move from a public place, or knowingly creates a hazardous or physically offensive condition, by any act which serves no legitimate purpose; or
(b) intending to cause public inconvenience, annoyance, or alarm, or recklessly creating a risk thereof, he:
(i) engages in fighting or in violent, tumultuous, or threatening behavior;
(ii) makes unreasonable noises in a public place;
(iii) makes unreasonable noises in a private place which can be heard in a public place; or
(iv) obstructs vehicular or pedestrian traffic.
(2) "Public place," for the purpose of this section, means any place to which the public or a substantial group of the public has access and includes but is not limited to streets, highways, and the common areas of schools, hospitals, apartment houses, office buildings, transport facilities, and shops.
(3) Disorderly conduct is a class C misdemeanor if the offense continues after a request by a person to desist. Otherwise it is an infraction.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Man all the lawyers on the internet now days. Well good on you for ruining there little jump shoot your probally a butt head for blowing there only oppurtinity to kill a goose this year but you know you did it for you own selfish reasons you wanted those geese to stay in the area so you had an oppurtinity to harvest them yourself. I dont understand why people get so jealous over goose hunting. I think it is petty and will ruin the waterfowl hertitage that has been passed down from other generations. I think as long as you are doing things legally and you know that in your heart you have down what is right everything else will take care of itself. After all in the grand scheme of things there are a lot more important things to worry about.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

The land surrounding the pond is CRP! Which doesn't have to be posted.


Donnerhund GWPs said:


> A person who intentionally interferes with a person who is licensed and taking wildlife legally


They were not taking wildlife legally, THEY WERE TRESPASSING! The owner of the land lives 30 miles away. I know, because I did the research a few years back to get permission to Pheasant hunt on that property. I doubt the jump shooters drove 30 miles one way to get permission.

Headed back up to that area again this weekend, if there's birds on the pond the trespassing jump shooters can have them.

To the person who said " not everybody has permission to hunt a field full of geese". All you have to do is scout and then go ask, some say yes, some say no, its that simple, Anyone can do it.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

blackdog said:


> The land surrounding the pond is CRP! Which doesn't have to be posted.
> They were not taking wildlife legally, THEY WERE TRESPASSING! The owner of the land lives 30 miles away. I know, because I did the research a few years back to get permission to Pheasant hunt on that property. I doubt the jump shooters drove 30 miles one way to get permission.
> 
> Headed back up to that area again this weekend, if there's birds on the pond the trespassing jump shooters can have them.
> ...


I would at least give the landowner a call and find out for sure if they where. There is a lot of doubts there. I would ask the landowner what he would like you to do if you find someone else in there hunting. He may not care. He may say call the sheriff and call me.

I think you hit the nail right on the head there in your last paragraph. It takes effort to be able to shot geese on a regular basis especially in Utah it is just not going to happen on a whim.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

blackdog said:


> They were not taking wildlife legally, THEY WERE TRESPASSING!


By your own words, so were you.



blackdog said:


> I'm sure they didn't have permission but neither did I to jump the fence to scare them off.


Better upgrade that to a class B misdemeanor.
--------------------
*UCA 76-6-206. Criminal trespass.*
(1) As used in this section, "enter" means intrusion of the entire body.
(2) *A person is guilty of criminal trespass if*, under circumstances not amounting to burglary as defined in Section 76-6-202, 76-6-203, or 76-6-204 or a violation of Section 76-10-2402 regarding commercial terrorism:
(*a) he enters or remains unlawfully on property and*:
(i) *intends to cause annoyance *or injury to any person or damage to any property, including the use of graffiti as defined in Section 76-6-107;
(ii) intends to commit any crime, other than theft or a felony; or
(iii) is reckless as to whether his presence will cause fear for the safety of another;
(b) knowing his entry or presence is unlawful, he enters or remains on property as to which notice against entering is given by:
(i) personal communication to the actor by the owner or someone with apparent authority to act for the owner;
(ii) fencing or other enclosure obviously designed to exclude intruders; or
(iii) posting of signs reasonably likely to come to the attention of intruders; or
(c) he enters a condominium unit in violation of Subsection 57-8-7(7).
(3) (a) A violation of Subsection (2)(a) or (b) is a class B misdemeanor unless it was committed in a dwelling, in which event it is a class A misdemeanor.
(b) A violation of Subsection (2)(c) is an infraction.
(4) It is a defense to prosecution under this section that:
(a) the property was open to the public when the actor entered or remained; and
(b) the actor's conduct did not substantially interfere with the owner's use of the property.

--------------------


Phragmites said:


> Man all the lawyers on the internet now days.


No lawyer here, this is straight from the Utah Criminal and Traffic Code. Everyone has access to it.
http://www.le.state.ut.us/~code/code.htm


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

> To the person who said " not everybody has permission to hunt a field full of geese". All you have to do is scout and then go ask, some say yes, some say no, its that simple, Anyone can do it.


I agree with you on scouting and asking. Although it is more challenging to do that when you are relatively new to an area. I guess i am just jealous. Say, you need some company next time you hunt your field .

To everybody else, lets take it a little easy on the dog. He just putting the topic out here so to give us something to talk about.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

I posted a message to this subject the other day and after coming back and reading all the crap others have wrote i have come to one thought. THERE IS MORE PISSING IN HERE THAN MY BACK YARD WITH 3 MALE LABS. Stop crying over spilled milk and hunt. The choice he made was the one that got him into birds the next day and in Utah ITS ALL ABOUT ME WHEN IT COMES TO KILLIN GEESE. I would of done the same thing, so grab a box of tissue and cry about that!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The way he posted about the "state" makes me think it probably wasnt in Utah. So... quoting from the Utah code pretty much does nobody any good. If it was in Utah and these guys were trespassing... what are they gonna do?? Turn him in so they can eat a fine too?? Probably not if they knowingly trespassed as well. 8)


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Man I am glad there are so many perfect people in this world.8)



huntingbuddy said:


> actually they didn't need permission. This is how it is defined in the proclamation.
> 
> Private lands: You must obtain written permission from the landowner or an authorized representative of the landowner to enter upon privately owned land that is cultivated or properly posted.
> "Cultivated land" means land that is readily identifiable
> ...


Try telling that to a C.O. or Sherriff that you can be there because you didn't see it posted. Unless you have permission you will get the **** end of the stick.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

So if I purposely go hunting grouse through an area while a limited entry elk hunt is underway, just so that I can keep hunters from filling thier elk tags, with the intent that next year I'll have enough points to draw a tag myself; *that's ok, too???*

Kind of the same thing as ruining someone else's goose hunt. How selfish can you be?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> So if I purposely go hunting grouse through an area while a limited entry elk hunt is underway, just so that I can keep hunters from filling thier elk tags, with the intent that next year I'll have enough points to draw a tag myself; *that's ok, too???*
> 
> Kind of the same thing as ruining someone else's goose hunt. How selfish can you be?


I doubt most LE elk hunters would drive down the dirt roads and shoot at the first thing that came along. But what do I know.

I guess I can see how/why everybody is jumping all over this and blackdog for what he did. But, how many of you complain during the big game hunts or any hunt for that of all the bubbas and road hunters utards that have little ethics and shoot at whatever comes along with there bore sighted 7MM rem mags or skybust all day. I feel that this group of good ole' boys were doing just that type of thing. It may not be illegal but its not the way I choose to hunt and that is why I have heartburn over what they were doing and not blackdog.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

So your saying that after the morning hunt you are driving back to camp and you see the biggest buck you have ever seen. It is standing right off the road, where you can jump out of your truck, move off the road so it is legal, and it is a gimme 100 yard brodside shot. You are not going to take that shot because you were "Road Hunting." They are one in the same. You take that shot and your a road hunter just like everyone else. You just didn't have to do it all day like the rest of the guys. The reason those guys could have driven by multiple times is they could have been looking for signs posting that property. I see a hundred+ geese sitting on one pond while I am driving, guess what, I am going to turn around and drive by to look for private property/no trespassing signs. If I don't see any, I look at is it used for agriculture. Then if I decide it is not either I might just drive by again to figure out my aproach. If I don't think it is really private then I go for it. Three geese, three shots, sounds like a sucessful day. If people don't want you to hunt their land that is not agriculturally used they need to post it. If people would just take the time to post it these problems would never happen and if people still tried to hunt it then they are just asking to get caught.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

blackdog didn't scare the geese off because he was bothered by them trespassing, he did it so the geese would be where he wanted them so HE could shoot them. That reeks of 'unethical' behavior.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Well no, I wouldn't take the 100 yard shot because I archery hunt and that is a little beyond my range. ~I guess I could just hold little High~ But yes I would be guilty of road hunting if what I considered the BUCK OF LIFETIME was on the side of a road and I could Legally and ethically make a shot. I would be lying if I said otherwise. But I do not intentionly drive down the road looking for game. I do not carry firearms (CC not included) on the off chance I may see something and be able to shoot it. Most of my gear is stowed where it would be hard to get to if that happened while I'm driving.

Comparing a huge buck to a goose doesn't even compare. Geese are not in short supply or even that hard to get to. I do not have any goose decoys to set up with, or a special spot to jump shoot them. I have only managed to shoot one goose in my waterfowl hunting It was a chance happening while I was jumpshooting no less. I did not DRIVE up to the side of a pond, I had hiked many miles before I even shot that day.

For the record I drive past a field every day on the way home from work that has no less than 300 geese in it. It is not posted and I could shoot at geese everyday as long as they return. I choose not to because I prefer to hunt in a different manner.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> blackdog didn't scare the geese off because he was bothered by them trespassing, he did it so the geese would be where he wanted them so HE could shoot them. That reeks of 'unethical' behavior.


That I can agree with. I just hate "bubbas" and thats the impression I got of these guys when I read his story. Do the work with the chance at getting lucky, not try to get lucky with every chance.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I know from my experience that you have just as good of sucess hunting a pond 300 yards from the road, or a pond a mile and a half away. I hunt both on a regular basis. I have also hunted right on shooters alley along with all the bubbas and sat and waited for a bird to come low enough to shoot while they blast at everything and at the end of the day when I walk off that dike with 4-7 birds in my hand I feel good cause I know I just out shot everyone of them and they are awe struck. I have jump shot cannals and ponds, pass shot off of dikes, and got birds to decoy on both big open water and little tiny potholes. I say to each his own when it comes to hunting style. As long as your not poaching, being way unethical like skybusting or leaving down birds without making an effort, then go for it. It is all a matter of ones own preference and I ain't complaining.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

"Was I in the wrong?"

Basically, I guess you're being told by the majority..... Yes

Bad dog, no biscuit. PS... I have a secret supply of biscuits if you want one.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

With all that has been said on this topic, I can plainly see that most people on this forum aren't your "Typical Fellow Utah Hunters". With this being said, why don't we all (myself included) try to go out of our way to help a fellow hunter or fisherman in this coming year. 

Everyone have a great, safe, and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Tagem I agrEe that success can be great anywhere. I have had succes on canals and ponds very close to the parking lots and such. But I was not driving by and just jumped out. For the most part I beleive that it should be a "to each your own" for hunting styles. But like I said before. I hunt hoping for the chance to get lucky, not trying to get lucky on every chance. That ,I believe is the mind set of a Road hunter (Bubba), and I think of that like skybusting. Both could be legal if all the rules for shooting from roads and retieving birds were followed but, alot of people think of them as unethical practices. Thats what I was trying to convey in my posts but obviously failed.


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Wrong or Right?
Its still funny :rotfl:


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Gee Blackdog your such a champion and a hero :roll:


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

wouldnt have ran off the geese like you did. would have thought about it, but never jump the fence and do it. unethical! but hopefully after this discussion you will have learned and take the higher road next time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Doing some recreational reading last night man?? :lol: I saw this and thought... surely this didn't come up again.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump bump bump. 

Yea -()/- lets relive this year old post again and again and again. I love getting slammed by you guys. :lol:


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

holy crap someone resurrected this one from the dead


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Fowl habits said:


> holy crap someone resurrected this one from the dead


Are you talking about the thread or blackdog? :twisted:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowl habits said:


> holy crap someone resurrected this one from the dead


Yea it was my good friend Steve, he loves me.

Yea Pro, I love you too man, I really do. _/O

Come on guys, when I get back on Monday I want to read some down right hateful Chit about me. Don't let me down, I know you can do it. *OOO*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You're a weird guy blackdog.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> You're a weird guy blackdog.


You think? :?


----------



## lucky goose (Sep 29, 2008)

This sport is supposed to be about using skills to best your prey. If you are lucky enough to catch said prey slipping then you have the upper hand and an easy meal. what rubs me the wrong way are hunters who think the way other people choose to hunt (jump shooting / ambush) is any less of a sport than decoying or pass shooting. we all enjoy shooting ducks and geese and i have been on both sides of this fence. if they werent breaking the law or being dangerous( like shooting your truck?) you should have let them be. when people start getting preachy about others methods we are only a short step away from becoming poloticians and i dont know about you but i go out there to get as far away from that as i can.
So shoot them in the front or back, i dont care just shoot them in range. no more skybusters


----------



## DUDE (Oct 11, 2008)

Blackdog your a champ in my book!

You ruined a truckload of lazy POS road hunters (probably from utah) chance at killing geese. You know Utah hunters, their willys get wet if they see geese and they will do anything they can to kill them. Skybust, pass shoot, or jump a roost!

You did the work, you scouted the field got permission and put them to bed. Why would you let your hunt get ruined by these yahoos? You could have shot em on the roost but thats not how you roll. Good for you! Dont let anyone on here make you think you were wrong.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey blackdog, hate to rain on your parade and you may see nothing wrong with what you did and others might not either but so others will think about it first let me shed some light on doing this kind of thing.... The fact of the matter is what you did is against the law and a Class B misdemeanor in the state of Utah....

Utah Criminal Code 23-20-29 and 23-20-39.5 Interference with hunting prohibited- A person is guilty of a class B misdemeanor who intentionally interferes with the right of a person licensed and legally hunting under title 23, Chapter 19, to take wildlife by driving, harassing or intentionally disturbing any species of wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a legal hunt, trapping, or predator control.

So blackdog do whatever but there is legal consequences for doing that kind of stuff think before you act.... This is the reason hunters get bad names....


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Right or wrong, new or old doesn't really matter. I think its a bad idea to screw with a man with a gun. Shows bad judgment and a lack of consideration for your own safety. Did you get beat up alot in school?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You sound like a PETA member to me. No different than a bunch of idiots blocking a road for a big game hunt. **** good way to get yourself beat to death. 
You said you didn't have permission to cross that fence. Why did you cross it? To save your hunt? You are a POS. 
Here it is. You have a tag for LE elk and i happen to be scouting in the general area. You spot a 380" bull on the hillside and begin your stalk. You get almost within your comfort zone for a shot. Here i come over the ridge. I also have a tag for that unit but not until the muzzy hunt which starts in 3 days. All i got to do is snap a twig and that bull is gone far away from your gun barrel and off to the hole i know him to be in come opening morning of my hunt. I can sit back and watch as you make the shot and kill a hell of a bull, walk over and congratulate you, possibly help you pack it out, OR i can snap that twig and send him off to await my bullet in a few days. What would you do?? Well, that is a stupid question. I already know the answer. See how that works? Kinda shi#&^ huh? I hope you had a good shoot the next day. 8)


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Some things should not be posted. Your story is one of them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Matt said:


> Some things should not be posted. Your story is one of them.


What??!! I think it is rather ironic that someone reminds us of this the same day a thread gets locked due to our same friend's antics acting as the ethics police; am I the only one who sees the hypocrisy? :roll:


----------

